# IVF with DE Abroad - Malpani in India or Serum in Greece??? Help!



## curlysue47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I'm new here and very confused! Will be starting IVF w/ DE in Jan...want to go where the success rates for my age group is good and the price decent.

Anyone have any good experiences?

Thanks!


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi
I have just returned to Australia  from Serum Greece and in the 2ww
Penny is every bit as wonderful as they say she is and I'm sure you wouldn't be disappointed if you chose there.
You will see on the Serum thread often women go there after not being happy or successful elsewhere or have additional issues such as immune issues that need to be addressed.

Penny personally replies to your emails and prepares your donor for you and chooses a donor according to your request preferences.
They have a wide range of Donors not just greek but a lot of polish women so they have fair skin, blue or green eye combinations etc.

They can also assist with other testing and a hysterscopy if needed. In my case I had that in Australia due to the travel factor but a lot of the women from England seem to have found solutions to issues previously not identified through these services.

Good luck with what you decide


----------



## curlysue47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Oceana!  I think i'll need a Hysteroscopy done and its pretty expensive in london, its good to know i can get it done there.

All the Best Wishes on your 2WW...I hope to be there too soon!


----------



## cmonbaby1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Curlysue - it's an absolute minefield isn't it!! However, I can only reiterate what Oceana said.  I've now tried 3 different clinics abroad and couldn't see past Serum in Greece.  The treatment you will recieve is second to none.  There are no bog-standard packages, every treatment is tailored to you individually.  Penny looks into your history, etc. thoroughly before recommending how to go ahead.  Everyone at the clinic is lovely but especially Penny.  Have a look through the Serum board and I'm sure you'll not find any negative comments at all.

I could guarantee you wouldn't be disappointed in choosing Serum but good luck with whatever clinic you choose.  Happy to answer any questions you may have, just pm me.

xx


----------



## curlysue47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Cmonbaby

Appreciate the response, I've emailed penny and will be sending her mine & DH's info then hopefully heading out to meet her in Jan!

Thanks again! so happy for you!


----------



## cmonbaby1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yay, good choice honey.  Hope to see you over in the Serum boards soon.  They are a lovely bunch of girls who will be able to answer any questions you have.  All the very best!! xx


----------

